# Next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride: November 19th!!!



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2016)

Wipe off that grease and adjust that sloppy headset for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, November 19th. The 3rd Saturday kinda snuck up on me this month due to the postponed Oct Spooky Halloween Ride. Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Then we head out ~10am for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 18, 2016)

Bump this one up, the weather is clear and cool today, should be a nice morning for a ride.


----------



## None (Nov 19, 2016)

Perfect weather for a ride! Let's go Foothill Flyers!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2016)

Guess who's NOT riding today???


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Guess who's NOT riding today???




What has 2 thumbs and ain't a-gonna like that post?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2016)

Post up lots of "Real-Time" pics so I feel like I'm there and not here wrenching on broken down Fords


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice! Tried to wake up Luisa, but guess she decided to sleep in. Wish I was there...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2016)

Where da pics at???


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## None (Nov 19, 2016)

Foothill Flyers Ride! So awesome!


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2016)

Foothill Flyers


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Post up lots of "Real-Time" pics so I feel like I'm there and not here wrenching on broken down Fords



F.O.R.D.

F***ed
Over
Riding
Day


----------



## OzoneAveSurf&Skate (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice pics.........


----------

